# 7100/7200 - 1.27P Software Release Notes and Discussion



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

After of putting up with months of crap with p1.26 ( 1.25 was perfectly stable for me and my nagra2. but that unit came with nagra2 when i got as replacement from dish and not as a card swap) So fed up with my problems and simply willing at this point to Downgrade to a 501 I call up and dish tech told me that they show the current software to be p1.27 and that i should wait for it to hit before calling in again
So we will see has anyone woken up to the upgrade this morning ?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No, not yet, but it's '_awakened_ to', not "woken up to".


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

Nick in the mood I am in right now I could snap you in two. 

Stonecold gives Nick a Stonecold Stunner and that's the bottom line Cause Stonecold Said So!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Not according to the Dish software page - it shows P1.26 still as the current version.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Not according to the Dish software page - it shows P1.26 still as the current version.


Mark, I now have p1.27

Dont know if it will fix any of my problems but now mine says 1.27

Dish's webpage is slow to update.

it was a quiet update i turn my reciver off and 10 minutes later it powered up but then turn right off . Then I checked the screen it was at 1.27


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

The Dish software chart is now showing P1.27.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I have 1.27 also. Receiver still works.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

Mark Release notes on p1.27 would be nice


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

They're coming, SC. Jason will post them when he gets them.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

For the model 7100 and 7200, the new code 127P adds support for extended blackout when locally blacked out programs continue beyond scheduled time.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> For the model 7100 and 7200, the new code 127P adds support for extended blackout when locally blacked out programs continue beyond scheduled time.


So good when my 7200 acts up again they can do something about it. As the woman on the phone refused to do anything until my box was at p127


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

stonecold said:


> So good when my 7200 acts up again they can do something about it. As the woman on the phone refused to do anything until my box was at p127


Well lie and say it was 1.27 what are they gonna do send a tech to look at it, or better yet, make you take a picture of the setup screen and email it to them. Stone Cold, you need a new nick man, cause stone cold steve austin retired, he dont wrestle no more, pick a nick like legend killer or big red machine maybe


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Nick said:


> No, not yet, but it's '_awakened_ to', not "woken up to".


Nick, the comma after the first "to" and the period after the second "to" would both go inside the quotation marks. Commas and periods always go inside quotation marks in such situations.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

chaddux said:


> Nick, the comma after the first "to" and the period after the second "to" would both go inside the quotation marks. Commas and periods always go inside quotation marks in such situations.


Thank you for your comment, Chaddux. Of course you are correct, but this issue has been the subject of discussion among some professional writers and editors I have known. My long-held position is simply stated. Unless punctuation marks are part of the quoted material, they should be placed outside of the the quotation marks that encompass the quoted text. I ask you to consider this: Why _should_ a quote contain elements of a sentence that are not part of the original quotation?

I'm aware that certain elements of my usage may be considered contrary to convention, but I never have been one to follow the crowd. Frankly, I am more comfortable with my carefully considered style of punctuation.

:whatdidid


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

:imwith: 

I am forced to agree with Nick. :grrr:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

My 7200 is going crazy. Lost all my recordings last night. No signal this AM. At least I know why now. Always acts flaky after an update.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No probs here with my 7200.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

Figures,

I had all kind of wierd problems with 1.26, got 127 perfectly stable. Never been so stable. but now Geronimo is having issues.


----------



## gtoph (Aug 16, 2004)

stonecold said:


> Figures,
> I had all kind of wierd problems with 1.26, got 127 perfectly stable. Never been so stable. but now Geronimo is having issues.


Sounded liked it was just a problem on the upgrade.... that's nothing new.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

In my case the unit (my fourth) died. I am awaiting a replacement 508.


----------



## cdeviney (May 7, 2005)

Does anyone else have this problem...

My 7200 won't let me watch recorded programs if it looses the signal...i.e. a heavy rainstorm, or if I remove the sat cable from the back.

I can still watch recorded programs on the 510 w/o a signal.

Did this just happen with 1.27?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

cdeviney said:


> Does anyone else have this problem...
> 
> My 7200 won't let me watch recorded programs if it looses the signal...i.e. a heavy rainstorm, or if I remove the sat cable from the back.
> 
> ...


I noticed the same thing. It does look like was a recent software change (either receiver or client software).

I spent some time on the phone this morning with an advanced technical support person (level 3) and he did not have any information on the change. He did submit an "uncommon trend" report on the problem and he suggested that anyone else that has complaints about the issue to call tech support and ask the tech to submit a report. He also suggested using DISH's web site to submit a report and I told him that that is just a waste of time. Most of the time you only get canned responses and on technical issues the responses often don't answer the question.


----------



## cdeviney (May 7, 2005)

I sent them the following note?email:

When it rains hard and I lose the sat signal, I can't watch recorded programs on our 7200 anymore. I was able to do this in the past and can still watch recored programs on our 510 without a signal. I THINK this happened when V1.27 was uploaded to the 7200. Please fix this? I want to be able to watch recorded programs when there is no signal due to rain, snow, etc.! Thank You !!!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

cdeviney said:


> I sent them the following note-email:


I would still call tech support and ask the tech to submit an "uncommmon trend" report. Those reports DO get forwarded to the engineering department.

Let us know what kind of email response you get.


----------

